# Best late flowering stage yiled enhancer recommendation



## mikeandnaomi (May 23, 2008)

My plants are nearing week 3 of 12/12 and I am feeding with Earth Juice Bloom plus I'm utilizing superthrive (hormones) and the stocks look excellent and the plants are growing 3 to 4 nodes down with quality growth and passable growth another node or two down. I want to lay off the superthrive and try something very enriching to the enhancement of yield, size of bud, density, etxa boost. I'm growing in Foxfarm soil under 400W sodium. The plants are about 30 inches. 

Suggestions, recommendations for final flower stage (pre last 2 week of flushing; the no fert just water for last 2 week method) supplement..The plants are healthy so they are receptive to quality zappage via some good extra yield, big bud builder type of nutrient.


----------



## Blow4Life (May 24, 2008)

I'm not an advocate but I gotta say Advanced Nutrients product called Overdrive. I use it for the end of week 5 until I start flushing. It helps turn all that water weight that evaporates when you dry into tissue. I actually gained an average of 15% when I started using it. Maybe that was luck but hey, it worked. Anyways, I hope this helps bro. Good Growing!


----------



## HippieMan (May 25, 2008)

They are gonna look weak and measily and limpy and pathetic, seriously, for like the first 5-6 weeks if its an 8-9 week strain. In the last 2 weeks it will gain so much size you will shit yourself, and in the last week it'll gain so many trichomes it'll look like it just came in from a blizzard.

I warn you though, MORE is not always better. In cannabis, less is better. So if you do go ahead and use overdrive or AN's big Budd or Chingching which is like overdrive, just be fuckin careful. I was like yeahhh my babies are so tough they're invincibleeeeeeeeee, next day nute burn. Nute burn destroys yield, hurts THC, and stresses your plants.


----------



## HippieMan (May 25, 2008)

You could always use what you're using now and just add Molasses. It helps the plant to utilize the nutrients already in the soil and allows them to uptake them more effenciently, which can be potentially better than just pumping more and more nutients into an already nutrientated-plant. Advanced Nutrients has more than just fertlizers, you may want to check them out.


----------



## Blow4Life (May 25, 2008)

Yeah the hippie's right! If you use to much, it'll hurt you in the long run. Keep an eye on that ppm and flush that medium once a month or so. That'll stop the burn. If your using CO2 then you'll need that extra food for it to really make a difference. Every situation has its own needs. Just try it, all you can really do is learn something new. Good luck!


----------



## ivebeencanceled (May 25, 2008)

Just try Molasses!
I personally use 2table spoons a gallon.


----------



## Blow4Life (May 25, 2008)

I hate to say it again but Advanced Nutrients has a product called Sweet Leaf. Its made for plants, they also have a product called Carbo Load and thats great. It really comes in handy if your using some type of beneficial bacteria in your soil. There's also another product called Sweet from Botanicare which is good too but AN's products are geared towards what we grow. Not tomatoes. LOL!


----------



## hugetom80s (May 28, 2008)

Not tomatoes?

Crap! I've got the wrong forum! Hehe.


In all seriousness, though, I've been doing a lot of homework on this stuff and I'd have to say that the AN stuff is most likely the way to go.


----------



## JTSBossMan (May 29, 2008)

Care to expound, hugetom80s? Any links or references, reasons you feel this way?


----------



## mikeandnaomi (May 31, 2008)

I heard advanced nutrients will repackage molasses under some big name and charge you a premium. Something to increase the mass in the sacks must create a bigger dense quality bud?


----------



## hugetom80s (Jun 4, 2008)

JTSBossMan said:


> Care to expound, hugetom80s? Any links or references, reasons you feel this way?


I don't really have anything specific to point to. I've just been doing a lot of reading and whatnot about the various nutrients out there and the AN stuff just looks a bit better to me. They've put tons of research into their stuff and about the only thing anyone can intelligently say negatively about their products is that they don't like the price.

Like I said though, I don't really have any "math" to show for it. I just stick all the information I can find into my brain and the result is that AN "feels" like it has the best overall quality. I don't think there's many nutrients out there that actually suck - at least not among the big names - but if I'm growing something for personal consumption "doesn't suck" isn't the criteria I'm looking for. "Kicks ass" is what I'm looking for.


----------



## hooked.on.ponics (Jun 4, 2008)

mikeandnaomi said:


> I heard advanced nutrients will repackage molasses under some big name and charge you a premium.


This is one of the funnier rumors floating around. Anyone that's ever seen molasses and Carboload knows that it's completely bogus. Plus, the guy(s) that started that rumor have some pretty questionable background. Lots of allegations of passing off complete BS as the truth and/or blatant plagiarism.

The gist of their claim is that *gasp* many of the ingredients in one of AN's products are also found in molasses thus it must actually be molasses! By that logic, TNT and hemlock are practically the same thing too.

Ask any construction worker that deals with concrete - the devil is in the details. If the proportions are off you don't get a driveway, you get a big nasty mess that never hardens or a big nasty mess that won't support the weight of a four-year old.


Honestly though, it should come as no surprise that a product called "Carboload" has carbohydrates in it. It doesn't take much Chemistry to realize that there's hundreds of things that look the same if you read a list of ingredients but are completely different when you look at the actual way it's put together.


----------



## Yota (Jun 5, 2008)

-Big Bud by advanced nutes seems very good. (week 2-5)
-Overdrive by advanced nutes (week 6)

-MOAB - i forgot who is similar to these but another company - i haven't used this one, but ive head good things

-Molasses if you want to save money

Sweet Leaf (as someone mentioned) is more for flavor not for flower production as far as i know. If you got some money use the Big Bud/Overdrive combo - If you jsut want a last minute blast, use Overdrive. MOAB is cheaper and some people i know love it so i may make the switch eventually, do some research about it. Another product i may try is made by a Humboldt nutrient company, cant think of the name atm


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jun 5, 2008)

Yota said:


> -Big Bud by advanced nutes seems very good. (week 2-5)
> -Overdrive by advanced nutes (week 6)
> 
> -MOAB - i forgot who is similar to these but another company - i haven't used this one, but ive head good things
> ...


If you want buds the size of small footballs that are just dripping with dank hit them with the sucronat and heavy doses of indon. bat guano right up till your flush.


----------



## Yota (Jun 5, 2008)

DR. VonDankenstine said:


> If you want buds the size of small footballs that are just dripping with dank hit them with the sucronat and heavy doses of indon. bat guano right up till your flush.


are u growing in soil, or can those be used in Hyrdo systems, thanks for the tip also, never heard of sucronat or indon.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jun 6, 2008)

Yota said:


> are u growing in soil, or can those be used in Hyrdo systems, thanks for the tip also, never heard of sucronat or indon.[/quote
> 
> bOTH CAN BE USED IN SOIL OR HYDRO. Sucronat is a dehydrated organic sugar made from the pure juice off the sugar cain. The bat Guano is a great bud builder.


----------



## northeastern lights (Jun 7, 2008)

beastie bloom from fox farm, when i put clones onto flowering the first feeding they get 1 tsp of tiger bloom and 2 tbsp of big bloom, 2nd feeding is 2 tsp of tiger and 1 tbsp of big bloom, then next feeding is 1/4 tsp of beastie bloom with 1 2tsp of tiger and 1tbsp of big bloom up until the final week. there are 2 other products from that line i havent tried, cha ching and somethig else i forget. but anyway they just about doubled bid size and density in my strain. hope this helps


----------



## Brianjox (Jun 7, 2008)

i use 250 liters of water,airophonics,advance nutrients , bloom,micro,grow,b1 bloom,liquid gold.3tbs of super boost, per water change.so how much would you addor delete to increase yield? Also just started northern lights. Fairly strong but has a week smell in bag. comments


----------



## mikeandnaomi (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm in soil just finished 4th wee of 12/12


----------

